# Evaluating Steph



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OK guys, I will admit I was down on Steph during Nov/Dec. I actually said it was time for him to go, I won't even try to lie. (Besides you can archive how I trash him). :biggrin: Now that we are winning do you guys still want to see Steph pack his bags, or do you think the Knicks should continue to hold on to him and why?

Dog, I'm dying to see what you think we should do.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> OK guys, I will admit I was down on Steph during Nov/Dec. I actually said it was time for him to go, I won't even try to lie. (Besides you can archive how I trash him). Now that we are winning do you guys still want to see Steph pack his bags, or do you think the Knicks should continue to hold on to him and why?


I said keep him from day one, I stood behind him since day one, and looks like I was right to do so.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I said keep him from day one, I stood behind him since day one, and looks like I was right to do so.


Do you want a trophy?

Marbury was born to play in NY. The team is young and it takes time for even veterans to get used to coach Brown's ways, obviously this team was going to take some time. I think the Knicks fans need to get off of Marbury's back, and let the team develop. It's not Marbury's fault he isn't surrounded with talented veterans who wouldn't have had such a slow start.

I'd take him on my team, but like I said the guy was born to play in NY, wants to play in NY, so the Knicks fans need to relax and treat him like one of their own.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Do you want a trophy?


Would be nice. And can you make sure to have truknicksfan written somewhere on it? Thanks a tons :2fing:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ah....in response to*

my absolutely favorite catwoman (even over Halle), here goes. I have never been a Steph fan and it has been well documented but, damn, the guy is playing the way he needs to and is capable of. The fact that he has never been in control of a team like he is now is mind boggling. I knew he was very talented (also well documented) but had real issues with his heart and head. Not sure what LB put in the water but if he continues to be THIS Marbury, I don't really see how we could do better. At this point, he has corrected all the problems I had with him: Bad attitude, lack of leadship at crunch time, lack of defense, and poor judgement. THIS Marbury stays.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> my absolutely favorite catwoman (even over Halle), here goes. I have never been a Steph fan and it has been well documented but, damn, the guy is playing the way he needs to and is capable of. The fact that he has never been in control of a team like he is now is mind boggling. I knew he was very talented (also well documented) but had real issues with his heart and head. Not sure what LB put in the water but if he continues to be THIS Marbury, I don't really see how we could do better. At this point, he has corrected all the problems I had with him: Bad attitude, lack of leadship at crunch time, lack of defense, and poor judgement. THIS Marbury stays.


Good post alpha.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i would have kept the old steph, especially seeing as it was a virtual certainty there was no getting equal value...the 2006 version is obviously a keeper


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*NO way, Grinch*

The old Marbury was a detriment to the team and would have hindered development, possibly even done permanent damage to some of the young guys. He wouls have HAD to go...equal value or not.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: NO way, Grinch*



alphadog said:


> The old Marbury was a detriment to the team and would have hindered development, possibly even done permanent damage to some of the young guys. He wouls have HAD to go...equal value or not.



was he?

it was only 2 weeks ago , i respectfully disagree , the only real difference i see between the old and new marbury is the new one gets along with brown and plays with more confidence, i doubt very much his personality has changed significantly , if he was a detriment before he should still be one, but i dont think he ever was, i dont see much permanent damage in the young players marbury has played with , in garnett, amare , kenyon and frye..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on Grinch...*

Now you're just being argumentative. You have to spend time with someone in order to influence them and he was with Garnett as a very young player (who was traded..WHY?) and with the Nets for a cup of coffee, basically. Same with Amare. Grinch, there was a reason(s) he was traded so often and one of them was his attitude. We'll have to agree to disagree on this issue, I guess but we can both agree that he is playing great now....right? Always a pleasure to lock horns with you....you're pretty objective (except about Steph)...lol


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Come on Grinch...*

I've been very hard on Steph in the past, so I'm actually between grinch and alpha right now. Like alpha I agree he is playing well, considerably better than before. He's getting his offense much more in the flow of the offense, pushing and controlling tempo and feeding the interior - all things he's been unreliable in before. He's also not glaring at teammates, not looking despondent when don on the scoreboard, not needing to be told to stay aggressive or "walk like a man". Two or three weeks ago he looked so disenfranchised some of us were wondering if he even wanted to be here.

So from the standpoint of floor play and demeanor I'm satisfied now.

However, like Grinch I don't believe a leopard changes his spots in two weeks. My fear with Steph is if we go back to our losing ways, even if due to injuries or whatever, the old surly, blameful and despondent Steph will rear his head again.

One way or another Steph has found himself at the center of turmoil at every team he's been on; the kinds of turmoil that leads to trades; and unfortunately a few weeks of strong play doesn't convince me we've seen the last of that side of Steph.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Nice of you to stop by, Oak....nm*

nm


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Nice of you to stop by, Oak....nm*

I'm kinda glad I was hesitant on kicking Steph to the curb, and waited for him to just get used to what Larry Brown is trying to do.

Personally, I think the big difference is the rest of the team stepping up around Marbury, taking some of the burden of carrying the franchise off his shoulders. Look at the production as a team during the win streak, just about everyone has been playing well, giving Marbury enough energy to still finish in the 4th. 

Mentally though, Steph has been far different. I just hope he can keep it up.


----------

